# Cubase - how to zoom out of the main window?



## sIR dORT (Jul 1, 2020)

There's a feature in Ableton Live where you can go in preferences and change how much you are zoomed in (as a percentage) on arrangement view. I've been looking for something similar in Cubase after getting a 27" monitor, and I can only minimize the tracks or minimize the bars. Hoping there's a simple and obvious solution to this. 

David


----------



## Traz (Jul 5, 2020)

I believe the zooming shortcuts are g, h, shift+g, and shift+h. I changed mine to alt+arrow keys though.


----------



## Scamper (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm not sure, what the zooming settings do in Ableton, but in Cubase, if you want to change size horizontally, Ctrl+MouseWheel works very well and it also zooms in where you have placed your mouse.
For vertical size, you can select tracks and drag them out from the line below them.

Otherwise, while simple mouse scrolling will scroll vertically through the tracks, Shift+MouseWheel will scroll across the timeline.

With all of those, moving through the arrangement works pretty well and I hope that's what you meant.


----------



## sIR dORT (Jul 5, 2020)

Scamper said:


> I'm not sure, what the zooming settings do in Ableton, but in Cubase, if you want to change size horizontally, Ctrl+MouseWheel works very well and it also zooms in where you have placed your mouse.
> For vertical size, you can select tracks and drag them out from the line below them.
> 
> Otherwise, while simple mouse scrolling will scroll vertically through the tracks, Shift+MouseWheel will scroll across the timeline.
> ...


Not exactly, but it's not that big of a deal, just was curious. This is the feature I was talking about in Ableton, where the entire arrangement/project window could basically become more and more miniaturized as if you were seeing it on a bigger and bigger display. Not quite the same in Cubase but yes, there are plenty of commands/shortcuts that definitely allow you to get around quickly.


----------



## olvra (Jul 5, 2020)

sIR dORT said:


> This is the feature I was talking about in Ableton



That's monitor scaling, Cubase doesn't do it natively but you can "Enable HiDPI" and change Windows scaling

You can't make it smaller, though:









Cubase 10: HiDPI support on Windows 10


This article provides information on HiDPI support in Cubase 10 on Windows 10. See also: "Windows: New custom scaling option in Cubase and Nuendo 11.0.20" HiDPI disabled This is the defa...




helpcenter.steinberg.de


----------



## sIR dORT (Jul 5, 2020)

olvra said:


> That's monitor scaling, Cubase doesn't do it natively but you can "Enable HiDPI" and change Windows scaling
> 
> You can't make it smaller, though:
> 
> ...


It looks like there's no way to do this on macs unfortunately.


----------

